# Credit card woes - UAE



## SEK (Aug 17, 2015)

I cleared all my outstanding credit card dues and a loan which I had from RAK bank before coming to Canada. My mistake is I never collected a clearance certificate. Neither did the bank inform me about that. 

Over a period of time i accumulated interest and now i have Bilkish emailing me to pay back DH 3424 accumulated in 4 years else they will take it to court, contact Canadian authorities and impose a travel ban to UAE. 
When i asked them for a statement they did not respond. I asked them for a waiver. They did not respond either. 

What should I do in this case? Please advise.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well a credit card debt is insufficient for them to initiate a travel ban from Canada. Whether they can do it through UAE I do not know. Owing money is NOT a crime in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SEK said:


> I cleared all my outstanding credit card dues and a loan which I had from RAK bank before coming to Canada. My mistake is I never collected a clearance certificate. Neither did the bank inform me about that.
> 
> Over a period of time i accumulated interest and now i have Bilkish emailing me to pay back DH 3424 accumulated in 4 years else they will take it to court, contact Canadian authorities and impose a travel ban to UAE.
> When i asked them for a statement they did not respond. I asked them for a waiver. They did not respond either.
> ...



How can you owe interest for something that was paid off? 

Contacting the Canadian authorities (which authority???) is a bluff. Even if they did nobody in Canada would care.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Bilkish is a debt collection agency with no authority in Canada whatsoever. Do some reading here: https://www.google.ca/#q=bilkish

My advice is to change your e-mail address and ignore them. 

I too wonder how you can owe anything if as you say you paid everything off before leaving the UAE. 

Do you want to return to or visit the UAE in the future?


----------



## SEK (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info. That helped.


----------

